# My chicks



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Omg guys my little birds have been out side for a week. They still have a lot of down. But it has been like in the nineties where i live and the coop becomes a green house in the summer beacuse it is so hot.but they are so big and there personality is starting to show. I love chick at this stage of there life. I will send cute pics of them soon.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Omg guys my little birds have been out side for a week. They still have a lot of down. But it has been like in the nineties where i live and the coop becomes a green house in the summer beacuse it is so hot.but they are so big and there personality is starting to show. I love chick at this stage of there life. I will send cute pics of them soon.


Cute baby birds


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some of them are pretty well feathered. Summer is a really good time for raising peeps.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Some of them are pretty well feathered. Summer is a really good time for raising peeps.


Summer and spring.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Cute chicks! Nice idea to put the branches in there!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

They look really great. I put some of mine, about the same age as yours, outside too. Your pen looks really nice and I use a lot of natural branches too. It's better for their feet to have perches of different sizes. But beware, many predators would find it easy to dig under the sides and get a snack. If you might have predators, and everyone does, I'd recommend putting chicken wire on the bottom. That way they would still have access to greens and dirt, but be safer.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

danathome said:


> They look really great. I put some of mine, about the same age as yours, outside too. Your pen looks really nice and I use a lot of natural branches too. It's better for their feet to have perches of different sizes. But beware, many predators would find it easy to dig under the sides and get a snack. If you might have predators, and everyone does, I'd recommend putting chicken wire on the bottom. That way they would still have access to greens and dirt, but be safer.


Hmmm we are always moveing it and we let our dogs out every day. We have not seen the fox yet. Also they go in the coop at night. And we have to peaces of wood and a large rock closeing the gaps on the top.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Chick named small fri said:


> Hmmm we are always moveing it and we let our dogs out every day. We have not seen the fox yet. Also they go in the coop at night. And we have to peaces of wood and a large rock closeing the gaps on the top.


Night is what I was thinking of so if they're put in the coop at night you're probably safe as is.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

danathome said:


> Night is what I was thinking of so if they're put in the coop at night you're probably safe as is.


Yeah.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Cute! Do you hatch chicks?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Cute! Do you hatch chicks?


Yes i hatch most of my birds.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yes i hatch most of my birds.


Wow


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yes i hatch most of my birds.


Oooh nice I never saw a chick hatch in real life


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oooh nice I never saw a chick hatch in real life


Oh you haven't? My sister used to hatch chicks. The one time she was hatching them so many nice things were happening, my sisters chicks were pipping out of their eggs, my grandparents were coming, it was my birthday and it was thanksgiving


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh you haven't? My sister used to hatch chicks. The one time she was hatching them so many nice things were happening, my sisters chicks were pipping out of their eggs, my grandparents were coming, it was my birthday and it was thanksgiving


I really wanna see my broody hen hatch some eggs


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I really wanna see my broody hen hatch some eggs


You should hatch some eggs.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> You should hatch some eggs.


No space


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> No space


Ok, I thought that, but wasn't too sure.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Chick named small fri said:


> Hmmm we are always moveing it and we let our dogs out every day. We have not seen the fox yet. Also they go in the coop at night. And we have to peaces of wood and a large rock closeing the gaps on the top.


I was so careful with the chicks I raised myself. I fed them what they are "supposed" to have plus treats of dry oatmeal. My Granddaddy always said if you feed chicks oatmeal none will die. This has proved true for me. I put them in the chicken house in a brooder with heat. I have 4 chicks raised by the mama. in two days, they were outside. They roam around and eat whatever they want. They are 10 weeks old and have done great.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

HSJ07 said:


> I was so careful with the chicks I raised myself. I fed them what they are "supposed" to have plus treats of dry oatmeal. My Granddaddy always said if you feed chicks oatmeal none will die. This has proved true for me. I put them in the chicken house in a brooder with heat. I have 4 chicks raised by the mama. in two days, they were outside. They roam around and eat whatever they want. They are 10 weeks old and have done great.


Cool


----------

